# New horse



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 15, 2017)

I am picking up RockingM Doubles Buck N 2Tuff today as a hopeful driving prospect. He is a stallion. I will wait and see if he works out as a stallion for behavior before I decide to geld. He is 9 years old. He is not perfect--no horse is--but I am hoping he will drive for me. He seems level headed and has a kind face.

He will need some building up; hopefully he will fill out more and muscle up with proper feed and exercise.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 15, 2017)

Congratulations! He is a handsome looking little fellow and one of my favorite colors. Is he home yet? What is his barn name? Looking forward to hearing more about him!

ETA: just saw his picture on the other thread, he has a sweet face. Pretty boy!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 15, 2017)

Have not decided what to call him yet. I had forgotten about all the squealing that goes on. Dd is unconcerned, but the new boy is feeling things out. Tomorrow I will get the bot eggs off him.

He has been called Buck and Tuff. I thought of Rocky, because his first name is Rocking. Hub does not care for that. We thought of Biscuit. Cannot use Smoky. He does not know a name so it does not matter to change it.


----------



## PintoPalLover (Oct 16, 2017)

He's a cute fella, hope he works out well.




I like Rocky for a name, too. Can your husband change his mind ?


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 16, 2017)

Congratulations Marsha, I hope he is just what you are looking for


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 18, 2017)

We've been working a little. He knows absolutely nothing. But his reaction to anything new is very promising: he just looks it over, ears up (including cows), and doesn't react much. Pretty well decided to geld; I don't think I want to bother with the stallion thing, even though he seems very nicely mannered. And he is not stallion material, imo, so I want him removed from the gene pool for the sake of the miniature horse world. I am calling him Buckly. I called his name and he knew it; I did not think he knew his name.

The folks who had him are rodeo. They bought 10 miniatures at an auction. No idea what they paid for the lot, but obviously not much. All were papered horses. I could tell the folks did not respect miniatures; did not even see them as "real" horses. When I was commenting about conformation issues, she said she didn't know anything about miniatures. I said, "they are just like big horses". This was a new and strange idea to her. I think it was all about color to them. Most of the auction lot were appys and blue eyed pintos. Most were B size, too large for my equipment.

Next to him, Dapper Dan looks like a hairy hippo.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 18, 2017)

_Dentist coming next week and I have an appt for gelding on the 27th. (Moon sign says the 28th. I don't know if I totally believe in that, but I've been going by it for the last few horses and everything has gone smoothly.) If he has a lot of tooth issues, I may put off the gelding appt so as not to overload him._

_He seems more comfortable already. I am hand grazing him twice a day but plan to introduce him to the electric fence pasture this weekend. I think he and Dapper Dan will be fine with each other._

_One thing I really like about him is he is respectful of space. Not because he is afraid, but he seems to have a natural reserve and confidence._


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 18, 2017)

He sounds like a really good guy Marsha. Having him be respectful is half the battle. Mine had issues with that and I still have an ongoing conversation with Peanut about it.

Cappy is a "clinger" when he gets nervous and will stand too close and push but once he settled in with us it subsided for the most part. Peanut is just alpha and that is that. Just today he was challenging the leaf blower as I was cleaning his paddock. He was darn mad because "something was in MY TERRITORY!!!" He was gelded very late and I wonder if that has something to do with his 'tude.

Hope things go smoothly for the dental and the gelding. If the moon sign has worked before, go with it!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 18, 2017)

It sounds like he is going to fit in well. I Like the name you have chosen for him. From the pics he looks to have a kind eye.

What a shame he didn't come into the same category as the big horses at his last home. I like that he is being respectful around you.

Cant wait to hear how he is coming along under your care


----------



## Northwolf (Oct 19, 2017)

Congrats to your new horse, Marsha!





He just looks great, I absolutely love this colour. Does he have the same height as DD? I think he will be a good driving horse, it sounds promising how he reacts. I'm very excited hearing about him and your work with him. Fingers are crossed for the dentist and the gelding appt!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 19, 2017)

Northwolf said:


> Congrats to your new horse, Marsha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Northwolf said:


> Congrats to your new horse, Marsha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is taller; Dapper Dan is 32". I will wait to measure him after the hoof appt, but it's possible he may go over the AMHA 34". Really hoping he works out. Thanks for the crossed fingers!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 25, 2017)

He got his teeth done today. She said he has very good teeth. No wolf teeth. Some sharp points, but overall good for a year. They commented on what a good boy he is.

So, now the gelding is on for Friday. I dread it.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 27, 2017)

Postponed the gelding. Wind has been howling and it made him and me jittery. Calmer this evening so we worked on learning to shake hands and stand on a pedestal. Measured him and he is over for AMHA, so I will turn in his papers. A little disappointing. He will be AMHR only. I don't know if a professional steward or handler could get him down to 34". I know they can do wonders with measuring. We have him at 37". He sure doesn't seem that tall.


----------



## Cayuse (Oct 28, 2017)

That is too bad about the height, with him being bigger than you thought will your harness and gear fit? One bright side about him being a little bigger is that he can probably pull more weight if you ever decide to get a cart that might be heavier. I keep seeing carts I like for Cappy, but the weight usually is more than I want for him.

How did he do with his pedastal and handshake lessons? I would love to see pictures of him doing his tricks.

He will get gelded!when the time is right. Good to postpone it if it just doesn't feel like the right moment in time to do it. Fate (or something, don't know what) has a way of telling us when things are right, if we listen.

Sounds like you are having fun with him ☺


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 28, 2017)

We had our walk today and worked on giving to pressure and Stand. He is very good at pressure. He doesn't have "back" yet, but I'm getting a couple of steps now. Today I only had to lift one foot on the pedestal and say "up" and he brought the other foot up. Good boy! I don't think it will take him long to figure out the handshake. He seems a little sensitive on one side; I think I need to schedule the chiro.

Dapper Dan cannot boss him. We'll see how that works out.

He will fit my equipment; he is very refined.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 15, 2017)

Gelding tomorrow. After I get the vet receipt I will get the papers sent off. Unfortunately, he has outgrown his AMHA papers. I am turning those in. I considered keeping him in AMHA, as the seller transfer form says "34", but he is way over that. Closer to 36". It would all be fine unless someone wanted to show him. But I was not sure that was ethical, so I am turning them in. He will just be registered AMHR, which is fine.

I contacted the middleman where I got him and asked if she wanted me to file a stallion report, as she had Buckly in with an AMHR registered mare. But have not heard back, so I will chalk that off. It sort of makes me mad; she barrels on registered QH and boasts about their pedigree, but she won't bother to give the possible new foal that dignity. Sometimes horse folk have no respect for miniature horses.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 15, 2017)

Good luck tomorrow Marsha , hope all goes well for you both...


----------



## jeanniecogan (Jan 10, 2018)

wow, he is really cute, looks strong and sensible. how did the gelding go?


----------

